# Torn between schools



## msnow (Feb 27, 2006)

I live in the San Francisco area and am looking at two different programs: Le Cordon Bleu and the San Francisco City College programs. My question: what's the difference? What do I get for the extra ~45 thousand for LCB? Any information applying to these schools would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

check out the wisdom in so many of the threads posted in the same forum

its the question almost all of us have had.

in the end it boils down to what is important for you and what you would make out of it.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

SF City College has a well respected program and for the right candidate it is very worth while. The CCA program has a much greater scope than the City College program as you might expect. If forking out $45K+ is a stretch for you (although they do have a pretty good financial aid package) City College may be the way to go. 

Being an LCB school, CCA sometimes gets a bad rap but for the student who is dedicated to the culinary life it does offer a really good learning experience. I would guess that for the right person it opens more doors and sooner than the City College program. 

Jock


----------

